# What is required for a 300whp GA?



## utah_sniper (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm thinking of starting a new project car and I am wondering what it would take to build a 300-400 whp GA16 car. I found a 94 Sentra XE with a good motor for $500. I'm thinking JGStools manifold, SC61, 72# injectors, Cobra MAF, JWT ECU, JWT Clutch, FMIC, etc. but I'm not sure. Give me your opinions. I can get the SC61 for $350 too if that helps.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

utah_sniper said:


> I'm thinking of starting a new project car and I am wondering what it would take to build a 300-400 whp GA16 car. I found a 94 Sentra XE with a good motor for $500. I'm thinking JGStools manifold, SC61, 72# injectors, Cobra MAF, JWT ECU, JWT Clutch, FMIC, etc. but I'm not sure. Give me your opinions. I can get the SC61 for $350 too if that helps.


Have you reseached this at all? Lots of posts here and at allnissans.com with GA16 cars making 250+whp....


----------



## utah_sniper (Dec 2, 2006)

I have researched it a lot. This is my second turbo GA just curious what other people's opinions are. My last one was an automatic with a T25 and was a fun car.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

utah_sniper said:


> I have researched it a lot. This is my second turbo GA just curious what other people's opinions are. My last one was an automatic with a T25 and was a fun car.


Well the setup sounds reasonable. Weather or not it would achieve that power is up to what the internals can hold based on your tune. I think the SC61 is overkill to achieve 300WHP, although it is certainly a cost effective turbo for you. 

The injectors will no doubt support that power and then some, the MAF will be OK if you keep it below... what like 350. I personally would go with a larger Tial WG like the 44 and keep it divorced if I was going for all out power. 3" downpipe or even a 3" dump. 

Give it a try is all I can really say.


----------



## GA16DNE-T (Nov 22, 2005)

320 WHP @ 1.8 BAR
Setup
480cc
T-28 with gt28 wheel
Evo Vii FMIC
Water/Meth Injection
Stock Ecu
Stock Cams
Stock Pistons
Stock Rods


----------

